# CSM and Necrons for Sale



## crazysaneman (Oct 22, 2013)

I have for sale today some Necrons and some Chaos Space Marines. These can be sole individualy or as a army. Buyer pays first, paypal. Feel free to shoot an offer, pics and references on request. 

*Edit* In my haste I forgot to put in the title that I am based in the USA. I will, however ship across the pond. Buyer beware though, my experience has been poor with international shipping and I will not be responsible for that.

Chaos
2 defilers both missing left arm piece one missing a leg
fincast abaddon
metal kharn
Kitbashed fabius
2 chaos lords
1 old metal chaos sorcerer
1 daemon princes 
old bloodthirster model made of metal
36 CSM
12 old nurgle csm
12 Khorne berserkers
20 cultists
6 DV chosen models
old converted unit of possessed, (the guy put skaven heads in the bodys they are very old) 
11 of the new version of terminators
6 of the 2 or third eddition termys and they have the skaven heads
8 regular terminators big plastic models with all types of weapon combos just about anything you could want
1 hell brut from the DV box
2 chaos rhinos 1 new and 1 older
6 raptor models old as well last edition style and one converted from a space marine
6 havocs
1 chaos land raider
3 of the old Dreadnought model
bits

Necrons
2 metal necron lords
2 overlords from CCB kit 
25 warriors NOS with 6 scarab bases
22 OOP pewter warriors
11 warriors assembled primed/painted
1 box NOS immortals 
2 catacomb command barge/annihalation barge in various stages of painting
1 ghost ark with bits
2 doomsday arks
2 Night scythes in various stages of painting 
3 Doom Scythes 
5 deathmarks assembled without guns attached 
5 NOS lychguate/praetorians 
2 c'tan shards - 1 finecast painted 1 OOP metal being stripped 
3 spyders - various stages of painting 
5 destroyers - some plastic some old metal (2e i think) 
1 monolith - mid painting just needs finishing touches 

thanks for looking
~CSM


----------

